# film latttitude and cross processing



## knowstial (Jun 11, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew how film lattitude affects cross processing of negative film and if anyone had examples of film stocks and results? I have also posted under alternative techniques.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 11, 2007)

And I have answered more fully under your post in Alternative Techniques.
Film latitude has no effect on cross-processing. Go read the other thread to find out why.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 11, 2007)

and my post is the same here too.


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll close this, guys, to avoid more cross-posting.


----------

